# New to saltwater fly fishing



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm interested in starting to fly fish in the Aransas Pass area for reds and trout. I've done quite a bit of fly fishing in freshwater and would like to try something new now. My question is what kind of line do yall like to use floating/ sinking? what about tippets? Also what kind of flies would yall recommend? I have a couple clousers and a spoon fly or two should i be alright with those starting out?


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

Most of the fishing for Red Fish is done in water anywhere from knee deep to shoe top deep. In other words, 'shallow'. Use a floating line.

Tippets have to deal with shell and barnacles. Make it tough. And strong. A lot of fisherman use 6 to 8 ft of Masons (brand name) hard. You don't need a tapered leader in saltwater the same as if you were after trout in the mountains. Use as strong as you can and not break your backing.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

A good 8wt rod and floating line is adequate for most all of the bay fishing. In the very clear water I like to use a 9' leader. To do this I use a 15 lb. 71/2' tapered leader and add 2' of 10-15lb fluorocarbon tippet. I find it cast much better than the straight stiff leaders. As far as flies go your fine, but I would add a popper or two. I like the top water action.
Good hunting.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

Two helpful books:

1)Lefty Kreh's, Fly Fishing in Salt Water
2)Chuck Scates, Fly Fishing the Texas Coast - cool book but unfortunately out of print so copies can be surprisingly expensive.

Good Luck


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

When I got serious about fly fishing the salt, I started with a Headstart line which is a little bit heavier than a normal 8 wt. The head is heavier and easier for a novice to cast as I was told. It is a good line but now I use the SA Redfish taper line. I am getting better at casting. During the summer I go to Rockport and fly fish from a pier at night. At that time I use a clouser for specks under the lights. On a guided trip a few years ago the guide that I was with only used spoon flies. My fishing pardner, also fishing a spoon, caught reds, drum, and skip jacks that day. I did not catch anything. The guide spent most of his time correcting my mistakes like, "Don't hit the fish on the head!" I would also include a couple of seaducers and a couple of small crab flies. The East Cut spoon flies are my favorite. A couple of small poppers and you are set to go.


----------



## jackfishish (Feb 19, 2009)

seeingred said:


> Pretty sure you are the worst poster on this entire board.


Can someone post "how to use the search button" please!!


----------



## beto6059 (Oct 26, 2008)

Stop by Swan Landing (authorized Orvis dealer) in Rockport and visit with Dave, he knowa the area and very helpful.


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

There are many levels of fly fishing (as well as many other aspects of life) and as you will come to find out you will end up right where you begin.

At this beginning level you will need what is practical: A rod/reel you like; a floating line; 10' tapered leaders; basic assortment of flies (clousers, decievers, gotchas, merkins, etc...).

the next 5 stages of flyfishing will not be as enjoyable: stage 2 you will begin to collect equipment; stage 3 you will become technical and worry about things that don't catch fish; stage 4 you will start tying flies that will get more and more esoteric; stage 5 you will have to travel to some of these places you see an read about in magazines; Stage 6 you will start giving advise on message boards;

Finally, you will reach stage 7 where you will need what is necessary- a rod and reel you like, a floating line, tapered leaders and a few basic fly patterns.

get the books recommended by Westbay, learn a few knots and enjoy stage 1. It will be a while before you get here again.


----------



## Mavman (Jan 21, 2010)

Huachele nailed it. Welcome to the club!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

9' 8wt rod 2 piece unless you travel, go for something in the $200 range at least to stay away from the junk, Gloomis , Stcroix, and others all have decent rods in that rangs, esp. St Croix 

for wadeing 8wt floating wf or sw taper line .. sci anglers , cortland , rio, ..........buy good line , do not skimp here. get the $40 stuff, not the entry level

backing ..........highvis for sure, get the shop to set you up, so your reel is properly loaded, to capacity and the proper knot to fly line is tied.

reel , you can't beat the shimano made GLoomis reel for $100, also look at the sci anglers 7-8L


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

southpaw said:


> I'm interested in starting to fly fish in the Aransas Pass area for reds and trout. I've done quite a bit of fly fishing in freshwater and would like to try something new now. My question is what kind of line do yall like to use floating/ sinking? what about tippets? Also what kind of flies would yall recommend? I have a couple clousers and a spoon fly or two should i be alright with those starting out?


Sorry, I went back and read your original post. Floating line is fine. Yes, your clousers and spoons will be fine. Don't need tippet, just tapered leader.

Cheers!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys I got rigged up now I just have to get used to casting these heavier flies.


----------



## yourmom (Mar 13, 2010)

flywader said:


> that search button is a nifty little tool...
> 
> this has been discussed ad nauseum.





seeingred said:


> Pretty sure you are the worst poster on this entire board.


I thought it was the best post out of them all.

I havn't seen anything/anybody contributed to this board in months besides the same'ol lame'ol, what rod, what wieght, what tampon, what fly, what line, what etc etc.

Besides that, I haven't ever seen much that you have posted thats worth bragging about.

You got any goods, you catch any fish, or are you just the hall moniter for this dead bump?


----------



## yourmom (Mar 13, 2010)

seeingred said:


> In months????? Your info says you joined in March bub. Great start!


Hey Nancy, think about this for a second ok.

First off, I lurked for a little while before opening a profile so I watch the fly board....well watched do nothing. Also newbies can look at all the old threads, even though I opened my account in march, I can still see threads from a year ago, its pretty cool. It just so happens that a year ago is only on page two, so it didn't take long to find the old but better threads. Some of the old threads are just plain funny, there is tons of great info, and great pictures. In fact, the best one is locked, not sure whats up with that. But don't take my word for it, look for your self.

There is also this nifty little tool called a search button, its pretty cool. Most of these noobies should use it and try to do some research on thier own before asking the same questions, over and over and over.

OH Yeah, Thank you for noticing my great start Nancy.


----------



## yourmom (Mar 13, 2010)

silvermajek said:


> What is up with the lambasting for asking a question on this forum? notthing, its just annoying. Perhaps the name should be changed to Flyfishing Research instead of Flyfishing Forum. thats a good idea. Oh yeah, there also needs to be a warning against repeat questions letting one know there will be a severe lashing for asking a question that has previously arisen. thats a good idea too. maybe then they will use the search button. I think your on to something.
> 
> I just had to put this out there. It is utterly ridiculous. is it really that bad?


...


----------



## yourmom (Mar 13, 2010)

troutphishin said:


> aww, how cute...dbag #2 sucking off dbag #1. Does he taste good?


he taste like your wife.

wonder why?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

8 wt will be fine I find a 9wt even beeter if throwing large flies in the wind....tippet is the big factor in saltwter...it's going to take alot more abuse!


----------



## yourmom (Mar 13, 2010)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Are you like this when you talk to people face to face?


yes


----------



## yourmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Miles2Fish said:


> It's getting tough to read this forum when forum members are bashing people and have barely broken double digits with regards to posting....


aaawwww, it'll be ok.


----------



## yourmom (Mar 13, 2010)

thebigd said:


> This forum has been hard to read from day one. with all the ego c*ck stroking and all.


don't worry, you will banned after that comment, hell they might even take down the whole flyboard again....who knows?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Miles2Fish said:


> 8 wt will be fine I find a 9wt even beeter if throwing large flies in the wind....tippet is the big factor in saltwter...it's going to take alot more abuse!


To save some money and not have to carry 2 rods around, you can also buy a spare spool and put 9wt line on your 8 wt rod. You might lose some overall casting distance, but the rod will load up a little faster and help you punch those dumb bell clousers uphill.

You'll also want to practice casting with a side wind that is blowing the fly back towards you. Stings just a little when a #4 clousers smacks you right in the back.:biggrin: You can try tilting the rod across your body so the tip is actually downwind of your body. Takes practice but at least you can practice in your yard or a field. You can clip the hook off of an old fly and practice every so often.

Good luck, you'll have fun for sure. BTW, do try a search on this topic. There's lots of good info that's been discussed over the years.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

southpaw said:


> I'm interested in starting to fly fish in the Aransas Pass area for reds and trout. I've done quite a bit of fly fishing in freshwater and would like to try something new now. My question is what kind of line do yall like to use floating/ sinking? what about tippets? Also what kind of flies would yall recommend? I have a couple clousers and a spoon fly or two should i be alright with those starting out?


1. Sinking Line is perfect. Most people will tell you its not needed in the flats but most foods are on the bottom. Thats way there are weed guards on the $5.50 flies you are going to spend your money on.

2. Due to the advances in technology. Yellow line is faster due to the coating on the outside. Don't believe me. Don't care because its a common fact. Industry knowledge and since I am in the industry, I know.

3. Tippets just like freshwater. Smaller is better, you don't want to to lose the fish because they can see the line.

4. Wolly Buggers, Wolly Bugger. Wolly Bugger. Why do you think its the most selling fly in the world. #10. The smaller hook will punch through the skin better then larger flies...ITs Science, check it out.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Bird said:


> To save some money and not have to carry 2 rods around, you can also buy a spare spool and put 9wt line on your 8 wt rod. You might lose some overall casting distance, but the rod will load up a little faster and help you punch those dumb bell clousers uphill.
> 
> You'll also want to practice casting with a side wind that is blowing the fly back towards you. Stings just a little when a #4 clousers smacks you right in the back.:biggrin: You can try tilting the rod across your body so the tip is actually downwind of your body. Takes practice but at least you can practice in your yard or a field. You can clip the hook off of an old fly and practice every so often.
> 
> Good luck, you'll have fun for sure. BTW, do try a search on this topic. There's lots of good info that's been discussed over the years.


Yeppers god forbid this happens to you...


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

when using floating line the line floats but not the leader when sight fishing on the flats in a foot or less your 9ft leader will take your flie down you dont need sinking line maybe in deeper water sinking will work but in shallow theres no need for it.ill carry both when fishing except when i know ill be wading theres no need for sinking lines.any weighted fly will sink.you will save money if you learn how to make your own leaders.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Floating line for the flats. But if you have an extra spool for your reel, intermediate will help when blind casting over the deeper oyster reefs or chasing birds from a boat. You want to get the fly down past the dinks to the big trout quickly.

It is funny but in the mountains I quit using conventional tackle several years ago, but can't seem to make the complete switch here at the coast. I still fish the majority of the time with conventional tackle both artifical and bait. 

Suerte


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

everyone here has given great advice, how ever you need to go with someone to really see it in action, if you ever want to go shoot me an email. i am always happy to help out a new guy.


----------

